# Euro NCAP crash test



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

the Model 3 results from the Euro NCAP crash tests are summarized on Teslarati
https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-3-5-star-rating-euro-ncap-safety-ratings










And the downloadable PDF

a video (that was include in the Teslarati writeup) from WhatCar





one oddity I noticed, is it does not list the knee airbags. are those not included on the euro Model 3s like the North American version? or an error on their chart?









the graphic from the NA manual


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Perhaps they've found in time that there is so little cabin incursion of the dash to the driver area that the knee wasn't necessary. Hard to say for sure until they come out and say it.

Edit clarify: If a cabin incursion is bad enough to bend the firewall/A pillar, there probably isn't much a knee airbag would do.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Frully said:


> Perhaps they've found in time that there is so little cabin incursion of the dash to the driver area that the knee wasn't necessary. Hard to say for sure until they come out and say it.
> 
> Edit clarify: If a cabin incursion is bad enough to bend the firewall/A pillar, there probably isn't much a knee airbag would do.


My understanding is the knee airbag is to protect you from knocking into the things In that area (steering column on driver side center console, glovebox on passenger side, exterior sides, etc), not deformations to the cabin area. So same as the front or side airbags, just knee level


----------



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

carwow - today:

Safest car tested by Euro NCAP - Tesla Model 3 starts at 3:48 minute mark


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Impressive.


----------

